# Dark Rock Pro 2 Lüfter tauschen



## strawdawg (27. April 2019)

*Dark Rock Pro 2 Lüfter tauschen*

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem bequiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 ist seit wenigen Tagen der äußere Lüfter defekt, vermutlich ein Lagerschaden.

Ich hab den Lüfter nun von der Stromversorgung getrennt. Für den Idle-Betrieb reicht die Kühlleistung trotzdem aus, doch bei Belastung stürzt nun der PC ab.

Soweit ich weiß, ist der betroffene Lüfter ein Silent Wings 2 120mm PWM-Lüfter.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Kann ich den defekten Lüfter auch gegen ein neueres Modell tauschen? Und wenn ja, welches?

Beste Grüße.


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. April 2019)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 2 Lüfter tauschen*

Nimm den Nachfolger be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM, 120mm ab €' '17,41 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## strawdawg (27. April 2019)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 2 Lüfter tauschen*

Sicher, dass der kompatibel ist und sich mit den Metallspangen befestigen lässt?


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. April 2019)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 2 Lüfter tauschen*

Eventuell musst du die mitgelieferten Ecken beim SW3 leicht anpassen oder die Federn leicht nachbiegen. Problem ist halt das die Lüfter, die beim Kühler original dabei sind, nicht einzeln Kaufbar sind. Die haben halt eine etwas andere Rahmenbauart an den Ecken. 
Andere Möglichkeit wäre hier auf eine Antwort von BQ zu warten oder den Support von BQ/Listan direkt über die Homepage zu kontaktieren, ob du dort einen Lüfter für deinen Kühler direkt beziehen kannst.


----------

